# Gents which is the preferred method for my weightloss goals DNP or T3 and low dose tren ace



## dirkmcgirk (Dec 27, 2016)

*Gents which is the preferred method for my weightloss goals DNP or T3 and low dose tren ace*




6'3 235-240

Little history been on TRT 3 years I've only ever done a single 12 week 300mg test cyp blast during a cut. I have been lifting in some form or another since I was a sophomore in high school and I am currently 37 years old. I have by no means an extreme approach to gear, as a result I take considerable precaution with things in general and am not the kind of guy to double a dosage when he sees result coming slower than preferred. My goals. I would like to get down to about 10-12%bf as efficiently as possible.

Im entertaining two options

Tren Ace EoD beginning 25-30mg and after a week or two increasing it to 50mg. I will run no more than 50mg EoD in conjunction with a 175-200 weekly TRT dose and 75-100mcg of T3. I would do a 2500 carb cycle diet and regularly scheduled low intensity cardio with this approach



OR

Run a low dose DNP cycle beginning at 100mg ED and with an increase to 200-250mg after 3 days. I would run this for 14-28 days along with my regular scheduled TRT injection. I would do a low carb diet with my only carbs being pre and post workout with limited low intensity cardio.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 27, 2016)

Lose weight?  Why? To each their own but if thats  you now you look pretty lean already . Good frame for building some quality mass


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 27, 2016)

well your going to lose more weight with DNP. You most likely will like how u look better on the tren tho. Even though tren can help you lose fat, you might not notice it in the scale much because you will be gaining muscle. So you have to go by how you look or a real body composition. 
by the way, the tren dose is very low. 25-30 mg EOD is 87.5-105 mg per week. most will go with a minimum of 150 to 200 to start. I think 200 is good to see how you react to it. 
Also DNP most ppl start with 200.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 27, 2016)

Are you wanting to loose weight or body fat or both ?


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Dec 27, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> Are you wanting to loose weight or body fat or both ?


 only bodyfat


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Dec 27, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> well your going to lose more weight with DNP. You most likely will like how u look better on the tren tho. Even though tren can help you lose fat, you might not notice it in the scale much because you will be gaining muscle. So you have to go by how you look or a real body composition.
> by the way, the tren dose is very low. 25-30 mg EOD is 87.5-105 mg per week. most will go with a minimum of 150 to 200 to start. I think 200 is good to see how you react to it.
> Also DNP most ppl start with 200.



I'm so paranoid about the sides I wanted to start off very slow on tren. I'm not try 20lbs of dry muscle on recomp just want to have visible veins in my quads, get rid of some lower ab fat and expose my serratus. if I get 5lbs of dry muscle as a resort I won't be the least bit upset.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 27, 2016)

dirkmcgirk said:


> only bodyfat



That's what I figured, looks like you are in good shape and ought to be able to polish off that mid section with or without out either one of those products.


----------



## monster-ish (Dec 27, 2016)

Run the dnp at 200mg/ day for 4-6 weeks. You can always up the dose you want 2-3 weeks in. I noticed after 400mg/day the sides are pretty intense though. I'd run your regular trt dose and I'd also run the tren ace at 50mg/ eod. Lose bf while gaining some quality muscle you will be happy


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 27, 2016)

ok, I have to ask why you need any supps in the first place...you are frickin lean as it is...just bust out some sprints or other form of HIIT...and or tweak your diet


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 27, 2016)

Jenner said:


> ok, I have to ask why you need any supps in the first place...you are frickin lean as it is...just bust out some sprints or other form of HIIT...and or tweak your diet



Blame POB for the Dnp idea.
And the Tren.
**** it, chuck the T3 in there too


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Dec 27, 2016)

Jenner said:


> ok, I have to ask why you need any supps in the first place...you are frickin lean as it is...just bust out some sprints or other form of HIIT...and or tweak your diet



Bigger, Faster, Stronger mentality brother. The last cut i did was a bitch and it took  26 ****ing weeks to 20lbs or so. My nutritionist had me lose it slow since i was starting out at 20%bf he didn't want me plateauing. I've demonstrated I have the fortitude and discipline to give up alcohol and follow a strict diet. I don't need to prove anything else to myself after 6 months of blandness. I'd prefer to get this shit off me quick so I can go back to living a normal life of family, friends, and working out MINUS the macro counting. I generally don't overeat so once i get it off quickly i will likely not gain very much of it back. So to answer your question, why take a regular 757 to Paris when you can hop on a Concord(or at least you use to) and be there in less than half the time.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 27, 2016)

dirkmcgirk said:


> Bigger, Faster, Stronger mentality brother. The last cut i did was a bitch and it took  26 ****ing weeks to 20lbs or so. My nutritionist had me lose it slow since i was starting out at 20%bf he didn't want me plateauing. I've demonstrated I have the fortitude and discipline to give up alcohol and follow a strict diet. I don't need to prove anything else to myself after 6 months of blandness. I'd prefer to get this shit off me quick so I can go back to living a normal life of family, friends, and working out MINUS the macro counting. I generally don't overeat so once i get it off quickly i will likely not gain very much of it back. So to answer your question, why take a regular 757 to Paris when you can hop on a Concord(or at least you use to) and be there in less than half the time.



lol...well first off, I'm female and I hate to tell you this but if that's really you and that's a pic from this week, it wouldn't take much time at all to lose it with HIIT...trust me, I know this because I am also lean as fuuuk and if I put just a "tad" of fat on...I can lose it in 2 weeks with HIIT....people are way to eager to use supplements to lose fat when it can be done without all the sides and grief they cause...just sayin


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 27, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Blame POB for the Dnp idea.
> And the Tren.
> **** it, chuck the T3 in there too



brutal eh.....I'll stick to busting my ass...:32 (16):


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 28, 2016)

Based on the pics and your goal of losing weight, just listen to what Jenner said. Adjust your diet to a decficit net intake, add cardio. 

Actually, just join a Crossfit gym! 

bro, just my opinion of course..But you need to gain quality mass. Not lose more weight.   And dont skip legs man.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 28, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Lose weight?  Why? To each their own but if thats  you now you look pretty lean already . Good frame for building some quality mass



This. You look lean already. Add some mass to fill out that frame.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 28, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Add some mass to fill out that frame.



Are we looking at the same picture, dude looks like he fills out that frame well, especially if that picture is cold off the cot.



Seeker said:


> you look pretty lean already



He is lean but not as lean around the midsection as the rest of his body I imagine that is what he is trying to burn fat wise.


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Dec 28, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> Are we looking at the same picture, dude looks like he fills out that frame well, especially if that picture is cold off the cot.
> 
> 
> 
> He is lean but not as lean around the midsection as the rest of his body I imagine that is what he is trying to burn fat wise.



Yeah that was first thing in the morning and you're exactly right I want to tighten that midsection. Everybody is saying fill out my frame but im not interested in gaining any significant amount of muscle, maybe 5-7lbs. Im an amateur boxer and I already shouldn't be as big as I am(for endurance reasons) but for vanity's sake I prefer not to be smaller


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 29, 2016)

If you disagree enough with all of the solid advice you are getting keep waiting and making excuses and  someone is bound to say something you want to hear and you'll follow their advice. If you are an amateur boxer you already know how to cut weight. There is a lot of quality advice in this thread, sounds like it's what you don't want to hear.


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Dec 29, 2016)

curtisvill said:


> If you disagree enough with all of the solid advice you are getting keep waiting and making excuses and  someone is bound to say something you want to hear and you'll follow their advice. If you are an amateur boxer you already know how to cut weight. There is a lot of quality advice in this thread, sounds like it's what you don't want to hear.



Not disagreeing with anyone yet, just weighing options (pun intended).

to your second point im an amateur heavyweight so I actually know diddly about cutting weight. I suppose this would be a factor if I was teetering on the line of cruiser/heavyweight or heavyweight/super-heavyweight , but this isn't the case. There is no need for me cut any weight at Master Heavyweight level


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 30, 2016)

curtisvill said:


> If you disagree enough with all of the solid advice you are getting keep waiting and making excuses and  someone is bound to say something you want to hear and you'll follow their advice"
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe he just figured he could come here for gear advice and not get the usual "you don't need supplements just work harder" spiel.......


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Jan 31, 2017)

So I started DNP last night. I plan to run it for a 3-4 weeks at 250mg a day and not a milligram more. Took the first pill last night and I was definitely a little warmer and had some light sweating and dry mouth but that was it. It's a shame more folks aren't careful with the compound, but such is life. My before pic is already in the thread, so lets cross our fingers and hope for a successful mini cycle.


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Feb 3, 2017)

On day 5 and everything is going swimmingly. I'm a little warmer than I normally would be and my boxing cardio has suffered a little, but other than that I'm just fine. 

Compared to my first 5 days of clen, DNP is much more pleasant. Stay tuned for another 25 days.


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Feb 10, 2017)

On day 12. Things are just fine. I'm a little hotter than I normally would be but certainly not uncomfortable. I don't feel lethargic, my urine nor my semen is yellow. Still at 250mg a day and still plan to stay at 250mg a day. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Feb 23, 2017)

Took 5 days off to drink alcohol and eat like a pig because my birthday was in the middle of the month. I'd rather be safe than sorry. I've been back on the 250mg train since Monday. Still only get just a tadbit hot. Diet and cardio are still in check, though my boxing cardio has been a bit off. Haven't looked in the mirror in a few days, but I feel like Im getting more vascular. I also don't think I have any bloat from 250mg a day, but I could be wrong as i haven't looked in the mirror in quite some time. This would be the end of my 4th week, but it's really 3 weeks since i took so many days off.


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Mar 6, 2017)

Not sure what day this is, but I am 216lbs as of Saturday morning. I'm looking pretty good if I must say even with a little bloat. 2 more weeks to go. Started at 232 and even with a 5 day break in between and a cheat day once a week I've still manage to come down quite a bit. Around the office people can't seem to believe I weigh 216, everybody still thinks I weight 230lbs


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Mar 16, 2017)

9 more days team. Decided to run 250 a day for 50 days instead of 30. I have a fair amount of bloat but I can still see flashes of my potential look after I drop the water weight. In the 41 days I've taken DNP the side effect that annoys me the most is my dry nose, I constantly feel like I have boogers. The slight heat and dry mouth are definitely tolerable. Also, I am a little lethargic but nothing crazy and I've been getting at least 7-8 hours sleep a night. Looking forward to the reveal in a few weeks.


----------



## Classical Atlas (Mar 16, 2017)

Dude, Up the cardio!! I hope your close to your ideal weight. I do get the need to try some new stuff though! T3 is most likely going to eat some of that muscle. DNP may not work as well because your BF is low. Tren is going to put muscle on you and up the weight on the scale like was already said. Which is the best outcome for you after after hearing all of that?


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Mar 26, 2017)

Last day gents and I must say this has been a breeze. I will never cut without DNP ever ever ever again. Forget all the physiological and biochemical mumbo jumbo. in short, DNP treats your body or me at least like I am running a perfect diet with perfect macro ratios and perfect meal timing when in reality my diet is probably only 75% in check. I will say I think i shouldve have ran it 400-500mg since I started the diet at 230 something pounds. I think the bigger and more muscular you are the sides arent really an issue at moderate doses.

I will post an after pic 7-14 days from now after the water has left


----------

